# New 24 PLATINUM hard starting



## Bubby48230 (Jan 29, 2015)

Hello to all.
Just had a chance to use my new 24 Platinum with our 17" snowfall this weekend. 
My quest is. Is anyone else having trouble starting their new Ariens? After setting the choke and priming, I'm lucky if I can get it going with the pull start. When I use the electric start it will work. How many time should I need to PULL before it should start? Also, after pulling into the garage Sunday, I could not get it started either by pull or electrical assist. Should I have my dealer pick it upup and take a look at it? I'm running unadulterated gas. No E85 here.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

First I would get rid of all the gas you have in the tank. Next starting with some newly
purchased gas try and see what happens. Make sure you are following the proper starting procedures in the manual exactly. If it still won't start easily on the first or second pull get that machine into the dealer pronto.


----------



## Bubby48230 (Jan 29, 2015)

Zavie,

Thanks for the response. As for the gas, I didn't mention that I just purchased it on Friday morning, so I don't think that would be the cause.

Is anyone else experiencing this problem? On average, how many pulls does it take to get your machine going?

Funny, but I have a 23 year old Honda HS624 and the thing still starts on the second pull. Go figure.

Thanks.


----------



## all3939 (Dec 21, 2014)

Bubby48230 said:


> Hello to all.
> Just had a chance to use my new 24 Platinum with our 17" snowfall this weekend.
> My quest is. Is anyone else having trouble starting their new Ariens? After setting the choke and priming, I'm lucky if I can get it going with the pull start. When I use the electric start it will work. How many time should I need to PULL before it should start? Also, after pulling into the garage Sunday, I could not get it started either by pull or electrical assist. Should I have my dealer pick it upup and take a look at it? I'm running unadulterated gas. No E85 here.
> 
> Thanks for your input.


My input : I know someone with new 28" platinum, was having similar problems. Turned out the manual had the choke described in error. Follow the choke diagram on the machine and not in the manual. This is possibly where your issue is.
They couldn't keep it running off choke as per the manual but in reality that was the OFF choke position so it needed to be taken off choke, where in the manual that was the run position. Hope this helps.


----------



## AverageJoe (Feb 19, 2014)

Full CLOCKWISE for the choke is fully choked.....just an FYI


----------



## Bubby48230 (Jan 29, 2015)

Exactly how I have it. Just went out and followed the dealer's, mechanic's, advice and still no start after 12 pulls. I then used the electric start and still had a had time starting it but it finally caught.

I'll try again tomorrow but if no luck I'll be calling the dealer. Suppose to get 2-3 inches tonight.

Any other suggestion, or comments are greatly appreciated.

Thanks again.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

Bubby48230 said:


> Exactly how I have it. Just went out and followed the dealer's, mechanic's, advice and still no start after 12 pulls. I then used the electric start and still had a had time starting it but it finally caught.
> 
> I'll try again tomorrow but if no luck I'll be calling the dealer. Suppose to get 2-3 inches tonight.
> 
> ...


Generally speaking a no start is either no sparks or no fuel/bad fuel. The ignition switch on your machine needs to be turned clockwise for on, which is different to older machines that just use a static plastic plug. You can pull a spark plug and re-install in cap and touch the plug body to an engine ground and run the electric starter to see that you have sparks. The Torch spark plugs fitted to your engine are not generally considered a quality item, so if no sparks then first try a Champion spark plug replacement. To check for fuel in the carb, find the float bowl at the back of the engine, just forward of the primer. The float bowl has two screws, the center one holds the bowl in place while the other is a drain. Loosen the drain screw with a wrench and place a funnel under the bowl leading into a container. Open the fuel shut off control and unscrew the drain screw by hand. There will be an initial strong flow that will slow as fuel is metered through the float valve. Turn the fuel shut off valve off and reinstall the drain screw. Check for water in the container. So with fuel and sparks your machine should start on the first pull like mine does even at -20 C.

Fuel is the most likely problem with your machine, and fresh fuel is no guarantee. I always use fuel stabilizer in my fuel as soon as I buy it.

Good luck.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

It is possible to get a bad tank of gas. That's why I suggested you drain the non or hard starting gas an try some new. That would eliminate the fuel as a possible contributor to your starting issue. Not much else I would do. If the hard starting continued after different gas I would be on my dealer ASAP. Your Platinum is a premium expensive machine. Should start by 1 or 2 pulls!


----------



## Ariens Company (Nov 1, 2013)

If you are having trouble starting your Ariens Snow Blower, here is a link to our Snow Blower Troubleshooting Tips document our Tech Service group put together. Please check this out to see if one of these ideas help your situation.

If you still can't get it started, please send me a private message with your model and serial number so I can reach out to our Tech Service group directly.

Thanks.

Mary Lyn


----------



## richwoodrocket (Nov 22, 2014)

My platinum 24 starts first pull every time. Here's a video of a cold start I did when it was below 0. http://youtu.be/3sz2cpUsePk
Although I do have an Briggs on mine though. I'm not sold on those "Ariens ax" engines.


----------



## djc11369 (Feb 17, 2014)

Bubby48230 said:


> Hello to all.
> Just had a chance to use my new 24 Platinum with our 17" snowfall this weekend.
> My quest is. Is anyone else having trouble starting their new Ariens? After setting the choke and priming, I'm lucky if I can get it going with the pull start. When I use the electric start it will work. How many time should I need to PULL before it should start? Also, after pulling into the garage Sunday, I could not get it started either by pull or electrical assist. Should I have my dealer pick it upup and take a look at it? I'm running unadulterated gas. No E85 here.
> 
> Thanks for your input.


I just had a similar occurence with my 24 Platinum. I will say that it has been starting by pull much easier since they replaced the primer line due to cracking so perhaps you should first check that. However I went to start it yesterday and it refused to start by pull, in fact it pulled too easily like there was no compression. Then I went to use the electric start and it made a fast spinning sound followed by a loud clank after releasing the button.

Perhaps the starter doesn't like 0 degree weather but unfortunately winter doesn't care. I finally got it start by holding the button continually until it decided to kick in and turn the motor over. I realize it's cold outside but it's a snowblower, my 15 yr old yard machine never failed to turn over or start. As I was using it I was getting an occasional smell of something rubber burning, like a belt. 

I've lost faith in this machine/brand and am now crossing my fingers when I go to use it. I'm afraid Ariens and I will be parting ways next season.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

all3939 said:


> My input : I know someone with new 28" platinum, was having similar problems. Turned out the manual had the choke described in error.


http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...39114-ariens-deluxe-28-just-wont-start-2.html

Post #12 is what you wanna take a look at.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

djc11369 said:


> I just had a similar occurence with my 24 Platinum. I will say that it has been starting by pull much easier since they replaced the primer line due to cracking so perhaps you should first check that. However I went to start it yesterday and it refused to start by pull, in fact it pulled too easily like there was no compression. Then I went to use the electric start and it made a fast spinning sound followed by a loud clank after releasing the button.


It is unfortunate that you have to go through this but it doesn't reflect on the quality of your machines. The clank sound was due to the compression release that suddenly embarked as there might have been some condensation that froze the release. Be carefull how long you use the electric starter as it should not be over 15 seconds then some cooling down is required. If you have anymore issues with it pm Mary Lyn and she will gladly forward your issues to the tech people of Ariens. Good Luck


----------



## plt24 (Feb 15, 2015)

My one year old Platinum 24 has the same issues as above. It had them when I got it but I thought it was me. 

Pull start will not start the machine unless the machine is warm. Pulling the cord on the cold engine has no effect at all. Not even a slight cough from the engine. When it's warm, it needs one prime push to start.

The electric start starts it eventually but I've tried many combinations of choke position (including the one recommended in the user manual) and prime button pushes and never got it to start on the first try. It usually takes 5 to 6 tries. I also now getting the whirling sound and clank the user above mentioned.

I've used Ariens snow blowers for over 30 years and they always started, when cold, on the first pull with full choke and 3 prime pushes. 

Any thoughts on what to do? Thanks.


----------

